# Whos going to the April 12th BMQ?



## jarko (13 Mar 2005)

Just wanna see, and hopefully meet some people that will be going to the BMQ i am assigned to go to.. Also when you get the list for the kit??


----------



## jarko (17 Mar 2005)

Guess i will be the only one doing my BMQ on the 12th..


----------



## Air Force Tech (17 Mar 2005)

I'm with you jarko.  Swear in on April 5th, and fly out of Wpg on April 9th.


----------



## Clipse (19 Mar 2005)

I'm being sworn in on the 4th, not sure when my flight is yet, but I do start the 12th aswell !


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (19 Mar 2005)

Have any of you been told whether or not your Basic training is longer then 10 weeks, When i went through basic about  8 months ago, their was a few platoons behind me who were pilot testing an 11 week and a 12 week basic, Our instructers had also told us that their was talk about extending it to 14 weeks and getting rid of SQ.Can any of you confirm if basic has indeed been extended in length on a regular basis?


----------



## jarko (19 Mar 2005)

Clipse, 

Toronto recruiting center??? I'm going to be sworn in on the 4th also..d

Blackhawk the BMQ is from April 12. 05 to June 16, 05 - Couple days over 8 weeks..


----------



## Clipse (19 Mar 2005)

I'm in the Mississauga center one, damn 8am I have to be there, but I dont get sworn in until 1pm.


----------



## jarko (20 Mar 2005)

Weird thing is, they told me i have some small interview on that day... yeah 8 am here also, its not that early compared to getting used to 5 am wake up.


----------



## Morgs (20 Mar 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> I'm in the Mississauga center one, darn 8am I have to be there, but I dont get sworn in until 1pm.



Hehe get start getting used to earlier mornings than that!
The reason you have to go early is to fill in a load of forms, get a security brief, more forms, small interview with an officer, more forms. I just did mine last wednesday.
 Have a good day!


----------



## Clipse (20 Mar 2005)

Whats this interview on? Is it just a overview of whats going to happen and more information?


----------



## jarko (20 Mar 2005)

I pmed morgs about it, heres what he said 



> Hey there, in my case the interview was given by the same officer giving the security brief. Basically he just asks you if any of your information has changes (drug use, medical history, crimanal history, marital status etc) then he went into a little bit more detail on security and asked me if i was still "sure" this is what i wanted to do.
> If i can answer any more questions feel free to ask.
> Cheers,
> Morgs



Thx Morgs


----------



## Clipse (20 Mar 2005)

Thanks Morgs


----------



## Morgs (20 Mar 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Thanks Morgs



Hey, no problem! I would have posted it here if i'd have seen your question.
Like i said, if anyone has any more questions about the swearing in day, feel free to post them.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Choppa (20 Mar 2005)

Hey, i'll be there April 12th. My recruiters here in Ottawa said they were sending some kind of "package" in the mail before my swearing in. It's been a couple weeks now and i still got nothin'. Anyone know what i'm talking about and have you received it yet?


----------



## Morgs (20 Mar 2005)

Choppa said:
			
		

> Hey, i'll be there April 12th. My recruiters here in Ottawa said they were sending some kind of "package" in the mail before my swearing in. It's been a couple weeks now and i still got nothin'. Anyone know what i'm talking about and have you received it yet?



I've heard several people on this site saying they got sent a package or their is one on the way. I never got sent a package nor was I told I  was going to get one. I did however, leave the swearing in ceremony with a package, I can only assume that it is the same one as people received in the mail. Mine consisted of:

CFLRS BMQ Joining instructions;
Recruit basic training _"typical day"_ information sheet;
Pre enrollment/Security briefing;
Travel log, so you log how much everything cost to get to CFLRS so they can reimburse you;
Travel Itinerary;
Security clearance form; and
Canadian Forces Leave Request/Authorisation form.

Hope this answers your question.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## lover (21 Mar 2005)

Hey, I start basic on the 12th also.  Swear in, here at Edmonton,on April 1,  I only have to be there an hour before the actual ceremony though.  For those of you interested the mail out package consists of: Acceptance letter, Info about your MOC and pay scale, a guide for physical fitness, and joining instructions (which includes your kit list and a general idea of what is covered in basic).


----------



## Clipse (21 Mar 2005)

lol all you guys are getting sworn in on april 1st, and I'm on the 4th...


----------



## JustinIverson (21 Mar 2005)

hey guys just wanted to Update ya i called my RC and im still swearing in on April 1st at 10am and now they have already purchased train tickets and stuff for the kids down here leaving April 10th to be there for the 12th and im one of those guys hehe..Well write to me if your from Windsor or nearby going on the same train.
Justin.


----------



## patrick666 (22 Mar 2005)

I guess you'll have to cut down that moptop of yours, eh Justin!  ;D

Cheers man,  see you on the field - FOLLOW THE SAPPER!   :warstory:


----------



## jarko (22 Mar 2005)

Hey clipse,

I found out i will be flying out of Pearson airport on the 10th, not sure what time yet, but my recruiter told me on the 10th. Let me know when you are flying out 

See everybody there!!


----------



## JustinIverson (22 Mar 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> I guess you'll have to cut down that moptop of yours, eh Justin!   ;D
> 
> Cheers man,   see you on the field - FOLLOW THE SAPPER!     :warstory:



yes that is so true maybe sometime this week forsure by April 1st my swearing in date..


----------



## Choppa (24 Mar 2005)

For those of you going to BMQ in April and live in Ottawa i just got a call back from my recruiter and she said that there's some construction going on at the recruiting building and files were in a "disarray" so they will be handing out those packages i mentioned earlier at the swearing in ceremony or you can pick them up after construction is finished on the 30th of March.


----------



## bojangles (24 Mar 2005)

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> Have any of you been told whether or not your Basic training is longer then 10 weeks, When i went through basic about   8 months ago, their was a few platoons behind me who were pilot testing an 11 week and a 12 week basic, Our instructers had also told us that their was talk about extending it to 14 weeks and getting rid of SQ.Can any of you confirm if basic has indeed been extended in length on a regular basis?



This would make sense to me because I got my call yesterday and my BMQ starts on April 26th and goes until July 30th. I thought the recruiter may have made a mistake and meant June 30th but it is definitely July. That would make it 14 weeks total training.

Bojangles


----------



## jarko (25 Mar 2005)

Wow man, so that means there will be no SQ for you?? Guess we are the last group which will do the SQ??


----------



## Jeffrey (30 Mar 2005)

swear in april 4th in TO
flyin out april 10th


----------



## jarko (31 Mar 2005)

if anyone wants to add me on msn, its prorec@hotmail.com .. Jeffery i will see you there on the 4th.


----------



## lover (4 Apr 2005)

How did all of your swearing-in-ceremony's go? There definetly is a mountain of paper work to fill out.  There was seven of us here in Edmonton, and all of us are  going into PPCLI infantry, which they say is a first.  Well good luck guys, and hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Clipse (4 Apr 2005)

Same to you buddy, the sec. form is nuts.


----------



## bojangles (4 Apr 2005)

I should clarify me earlier post.The recruiting centre made a mistake and a typo on my forms...my BMQ is 10 weeks like everyone else's. It ends on June 30th...and here I thought I was special!   :'(

Bojangles


----------



## Bull_STR (5 Apr 2005)

I fly out of Halifax at 07:25 for Basic on the 10th and start on the 12th.  See some of you there.


----------



## Clipse (5 Apr 2005)

Anyone going at 9am from Pearson on sunday?


----------



## CFMARLES (5 Apr 2005)

I am, I leave Pearson at 9am for Trudeau Airport in Montreal.

I start on 12APR05 as well, I do have some Q's about BMQ and what goes on for any of the experienced members.


----------



## Clipse (5 Apr 2005)

Hey man we got the same flight...you got msn or anything?


----------



## lover (6 Apr 2005)

You guys get to sleep in.  Our flight leaves Edmonton at 6am, which means I have to get up around 4.


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

Sleep on the plane, its a loooong flight... 

Cheers


----------



## Bull_STR (6 Apr 2005)

lover said:
			
		

> You guys get to sleep in.   Our flight leaves Edmonton at 6am, which means I have to get up around 4.


Mine leaves at 725am so I have to be at the Airport for 5am and that will mean that I will be up at 330am


----------



## Jeffrey (7 Apr 2005)

MARLESSSSSSS
cya at the airport man, u2 Clipse!

 :threat:


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

Only 2 days to go boys Enjoy them while you can.  Cause our lives are about to change.


----------



## Air Force Tech (8 Apr 2005)

See ya in a while, my flight leaves Winnipeg @ 8:00am Saturday morning.


----------



## Air Force Tech (23 Apr 2005)

Hello from St-Jean Garrison.  It is the weekend after week 2, we got our 3's on Friday.  Highlights of the first 2 weeks include getting our kit, swim test, CF Xpress test, and of course the infamous sewing.  Looking forward to the obstacle course next week.  A lot of hard work but we're having a blast.  Teamwork is the key and they really stress that here.  Anyway, don't have much time.  TTYL  BTW, I was lucky enough to be 1st Course Senior of our platoon and actually managed to get an "Outstanding" for my efforts.  It was tough but we didn't miss a single timing.  That and I have absolutely no military background.  Anyway, I don't mean to brag because I couldn't have done it without the cooperation of everyone in the platoon.  Anyway,  to those on there way, just remember, it's a game, a serious game but you gotta keep your sense of humour, and don't let BMQ turn you off to military life.  It ends.  It is what you make of it and if you come here with a bad attitude, you're not gonna make, let alone have fun.  Just my 2 cents.  TTYL


----------

